# Mold on rockwool cubes



## chebahut

I have this white mold on my rock wool cubes, is there any way to get rid of this stuff with out messing my roots up? 
wow this site is censored that is crazy!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

cut down on the vulgar language bro isnt taken too nicely on this site, maybe you'd get more help


----------



## headband

yes its censored so mods dont have to go around and edit your bad words, youll probably get a PM from one. I do it to, but im trying to handle my words appropriately, and im not that mad over some mold..  search image resizer on google and use on of those sites, then resave and then upload.. thats if your not scared about getting caught. Dont save the pic to the image resizer, if you want LEO taking a look, just use the sample pic and drag it to desktop before saving it.. im legal so im not worried, its just some do.


----------



## THE Roseman

Is it posible that it is not mold, but a build up of salts from your water?


----------



## chebahut

this is the mold


----------



## chebahut

i have 6in rock wool cubes
how can i fix this problem?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

I have seen little opaque covers, but if you cut little squares of that black netting to prevent weeds in flowerbeds it allows for ventilation while still cutting off the light, use 2-3 layers if needed.


----------



## gangalama

Yah when I used rockwool I cut squares outta my black/white plastic and just cut a slit up the middle. worked great!! They *sell* covers now im sure. Once theres no light hitting the top of ur cube u wont have that problem, and your roots will grow *much* bigger. goodluck wit evryting mang!!!

P.s I`d clean off whats there with plain water if at all possible


----------



## chebahut

hey i have the black/white plastic that you talk of(panda sheeting) i will try this technique, thanks


----------



## THE Roseman

I buy 5 inch wide styrafoam saucers,  and I cut the bottoms of the saucer out, making a lid. Then I cut a hole in the center for the sprout.  This prevents the lights from hitting the cube, or penetrating the rocks, into my water.  It works for me.  This is an old pic when I used  plastic lids from styrafoam cups.

I'm not 100% positive that pic is MOLD, it might be salts from the water.  I say MIGHT, I am just not sure.

Peace


----------

